# Syst Theo that follows or uses the WCF or similar



## Timotheos (May 22, 2017)

Not sure how to frame the question best, but I was wondering if there is a ST that either uses the WCF or the like to frame its subjects or even to elaborate on the statements therein. 

I'm trying to read up more on the impassibility of God. Shedd quotes the WCF and deals with the concept of God without passions. But I didn't see anything like that in Berkhof (at least not in the subject lists in the back). Is there a ST that uses the confession as either a structural device or a springboard into the subject?


----------



## RamistThomist (May 22, 2017)

Hodge (kind of). Robert Reymond


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 22, 2017)

Not an ST proper, but Thomas Watson's _Body of Divinity _follows the WSC.


----------



## arapahoepark (May 22, 2017)

Reymond.


----------



## TylerRay (May 22, 2017)

I haven't read it, but I've been told that Dabney's does.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 22, 2017)

Robert Reymond https://www.amazon.com/New-Systematic-Theology-Christian-Faith/dp/0849913179
Morton Smith http://astore.amazon.com/greenvpresbyt-20/detail/B0006P9U1E
RL Dabney https://www.monergism.com/systematic-theology-r-l-dabney

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

